# Matrix Headlights and insurance



## MarcF-TT (Jun 14, 2011)

Insurance companies like you to declare any "modifications" from original spec, which Admiral say includes optional extras.

Are you mentioning the Matrix Headlights? Admiral have no concept of headlights that improve safety and instead want to put it down as an exterior decorative change or rally headlights!


----------



## glund91 (Feb 13, 2016)

I was under the impression that these modifications were only for things outside of the manufacturers optional extras. I would have thought with matrix being a standard option it would not make a difference? May be wrong but that is what I was told about a previous car with optional larger alloys.


----------



## Gren (Jul 25, 2002)

MarcF-TT said:


> Insurance companies like you to declare any "modifications" from original spec, which Admiral say includes optional extras.
> 
> Are you mentioning the Matrix Headlights? Admiral have no concept of headlights that improve safety and instead want to put it down as an exterior decorative change or rally headlights!


I'm with Admiral as well - I told them about all extras (different alloys, folding mirrors, comfort and sound, interior elements) and said they were all manufacturer options.

They noted them all down included mumbling something about 'exterior changes' and was told it made no difference to the premium paid as long as they were factory fitted.


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

they want to know if in the car there is a new set of wheels not Audi, or a spoiler...something maybe can be correlated in an eventual damage for someone?! or simply something that can increase the value of the car so if you want them to pay for that optional if the car is stolen, they can ask you to pay more price per year at the insurance

since the insurance uses the standard value of the car with no optional, you have to show an invoice where you declare the effective greater value but consequently paying more every year


----------



## Mr R (Mar 1, 2015)

I think Admiral have recorded the fact that I have optional front parking sensors fitted.


----------



## MarcF-TT (Jun 14, 2011)

I think Admiral group work differently to other insurers. Most say modifications after the factory, but been advised by Admiral that it's anything non standard with the spec, even if fitted at factory.



> A modification is any change to the car away from the manufacturer's standard specification (including optional extra's), such as changes to the bodywork, such as spoilers or body kits, changes to suspension or brakes, cosmetic changes such as alloy wheels, changes affecting performance such as changes to the engine management system or exhaust system
> 
> Please be aware that this is not a full list of all possible changes. All changes made from the manufacturer's standard specification must be disclosed.


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

So should they also be notified about other factory fitted options like leather seats, Tech pack, Comfort pack etc.?


----------



## MarcF-TT (Jun 14, 2011)

Yes, anything other than standard spec for the car. Tech pack is easy as they have options for satellite navigation and "multimedia sync". There's just no suitable option for Matrix headlights.


----------



## Gren (Jul 25, 2002)

ZephyR2 said:


> So should they also be notified about other factory fitted options like leather seats, Tech pack, Comfort pack etc.?


Yep. I had to actually spell out 'Comfort and Sound pack' to them. When the new policy came through it was explicitly stated on the paperwork but I knew damn well they had no comprehension of what it was.


----------



## Shug750S (Feb 6, 2012)

Really strange. Would expect factory fitted options to be covered without spec'ing. Always thought if left the factory was okay, especially as when new you normally know the value rather than guessing when older models.

Wonder how future owners will fare with Admiral, as bet most wouldn't know what bits were standard or options, as just bought a 2nd hand TT with nice features.


----------



## bhoy78 (Oct 30, 2014)

That's really surprising, although my car is a mk2 when I got it I asked the insurance company about the factory extra's bigger wheels, sat nav etc and was told didn't need to disclose any factory upgrades. That wasn't with admiral but I just assumed all insurance companies would have dealt with upgrades in the same way.

In the past I have seen other insurance companies that trade as part of the admiral group, such as elephant, bell and diamond. So anyone taking insurance with admiral's sister companies may be wise to check what they need to disclose.


----------



## Mr R (Mar 1, 2015)

Checked my Admiral policy online and this is what's mentioned... I suspect the interior changes might include the Bang & Olufsen speakers!


----------



## jc74 (Jul 6, 2014)

Shug750S said:


> Really strange. Would expect factory fitted options to be covered without spec'ing. Always thought if left the factory was okay, especially as when new you normally know the value rather than guessing when older models.
> 
> Wonder how future owners will fare with Admiral, as bet most wouldn't know what bits were standard or options, as just bought a 2nd hand TT with nice features.


I've been with Admiral for many years and have changed cars numerous times.
You basically have to mention absolutely anything you are aware of which is different from the base spec for the model/trim level you have purchased.
This would include things such as factory fit parking sensors, sat nav, tech pack etc etc as optional extras. They also have the habit of increasing your premium slightly for the priviledge of having these covered. For example I got charged an extra £12 on my premium for having parking sensors despite arguing it should make my car less likely to be causing a claim.
Anything you don't mention will not be covered. Worse still, there's the possibility if something you didn't mention inadvertantly caused an accident (e.g. Matrix LED headlights malfunctioning and dazzling someone), who's to say they don't use it to wriggle out of paying up when you need it. Afterall, the most profitable policy sold is the one where they can get away with not paying out on - since it really is money for nothing!


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

Gren said:


> ZephyR2 said:
> 
> 
> > So should they also be notified about other factory fitted options like leather seats, Tech pack, Comfort pack etc.?
> ...


But presumably if you had to spell out Comfort etc pack then they wouldn't have a clue what was included in it. So how would they determine what your premium should be?

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## SpaceMunkey (Mar 27, 2016)

There are two reasons you need to mention all changes to the base spec of the model you have chosen, including factory fitted options, these are:

1) certain things like bigger alloys and privacy glass might affect your likelihood to make a claim, their algorithm for this is partially based on whether a better spec'd car is more likely to be pinched or that boy racers like alloys and tints.

No one likes insurance companies but you've also got to look at this from their point of view too. If you buy a standard class ticket and then go sit in first class as soon as the ticket inspector gets to you then you've not paid for what you are using. If you try to make a claim and your car is not the same as the one that you have insured then you are not insured and they may not pay out the full value or at all.

2) the cost of replacing a base spec car could be 15k different from a fully loaded one. So if you write one off and you've not told them about tech and comfort packs you'll only get the payout based on the base model. All insurance only pays the trade in figure rather than a new-for-old replacement but the value of a base car is going to be different to that of a loaded car.


----------



## Shug750S (Feb 6, 2012)

As I said above, can understand when new, as first owner has this info from the order / invoice, but second or third owners may not always be aware what was standard or what was options. For example MY16 the armrest is option, but standard on MY17 cars.

Plus bulk of insurance claims costs are often 3rd party elements not the actual car you stacked. The extra Sat Nav is immaterial compared to the cost of the three cars also involved in the accident plus the various whiplash and other parts of the claim.

I avoid Admiral anyway.

I did a speed awareness course two years ago, my fault, not complaining about getting done, and they (and elephant & other admiral companies) are the only insurers who even ask about this, and then tried to hit me for £60 extra. 
£60 may not seem a lot but I only pay £170 fully comp a year, so close on 30% increase

Despite the course people telling that you don't get penalised by insurers for doing course...


----------



## SpaceMunkey (Mar 27, 2016)

You're right, Being second owner does make it more tricky.

If you speak to audi UK and give them the reg/vin they can confirm the factory options and if you've bought from a dealer I'd expect them to be able to tell you anything they've retrofitted / coded.

As for elephant, Im with them and although they didn't have the names of the packs etc the rep seemed to have a free text box to add options or added them as a note on the account somewhere.

Will never know if it's been done right until I need to make a claim, I hope I don't find out!

It is def annoying that they want to know everything but then don't have a list of the available options. with the pace of in car tech today I can see why it's impossible to keep up.

I also think what we'd like to see is that if you spec something that makes your car safer like Lane / side assist it should reduce your premium but I don't see that happening! I really don't want a big brother box recording all the cars movements.


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

I think the problem is that most of these "safety" features cost so much to replace in the event of an accident that insurers see them as a liability rather than a positive safety asset.


----------



## RussB (Dec 23, 2015)

Using Confused.com where it asks about modifications there is a help button which states "Modifications are non standard changes made to the car after manufacture.


----------



## MarcF-TT (Jun 14, 2011)

RussB said:


> Using Confused.com where it asks about modifications there is a help button which states "Modifications are non standard changes made to the car after manufacture.


Normally yes, but this doesn't seem to be the case for Admiral, Elephant, etc.


----------



## ChadW (May 2, 2003)

If my insurer wanted to know and add cost for factory fitted options at time of manufacture on the assembly line then I would get my insurance from somewhere else. Unless all companies start doing this.


----------



## MarcF-TT (Jun 14, 2011)

ChadW said:


> If my insurer wanted to know and add cost for factory fitted options at time of manufacture on the assembly line then I would get my insurance from somewhere else. Unless all companies start doing this.


Wish I could really, however Admiral are 1/3 the price of the next nearest. Always found them cheap for the younger drivers.


----------



## ChadW (May 2, 2003)

Fair dos if the premium you end up paying is still cheaper than the rest, was with Bell and elephant for a number of years as I was on 10 month fast no claim bonus accumulator due to been stuffed by Direct line over vandal damage (which they now cater for ironically). They are all a rip off though. :evil:


----------



## Smoothie (Feb 10, 2010)

MarcF-TT said:


> ChadW said:
> 
> 
> > If my insurer wanted to know and add cost for factory fitted options at time of manufacture on the assembly line then I would get my insurance from somewhere else. Unless all companies start doing this.
> ...


Just so you know as Admiral and rest of the group have been found to up peoples premiums even when an accident isn't their fault. They maybe the cheapest but if they can get out of paying for something or if they can charge you extra, they will.


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

They all up your premiums if you have a no fault incident, even if it is fully settled by the third party. They just see you as being a slightly higher risk because you have been involved in an incident.


----------



## RussB (Dec 23, 2015)

ZephyR2 said:


> They all up your premiums if you have a no fault incident, even if it is fully settled by the third party. They just see you as being a slightly higher risk because you have been involved in an incident.


My insurance went up after an articulated lorry reversed into my car. My car was parked perfectly legally and I was nowhere near it at the time.

It was only around £40 but it still does not seem right.


----------



## Gren (Jul 25, 2002)

MarcF-TT said:


> RussB said:
> 
> 
> > Using Confused.com where it asks about modifications there is a help button which states "Modifications are non standard changes made to the car after manufacture.
> ...


Who actually own confused.com (or at least they used to...)


----------

